# Sending fax through broadband



## Devrathnd (Aug 1, 2007)

I got broadband connection but how do i send fax through it. 

Just the fax couldnot send fax

Please tell me any software that can send fax through broadband(Bsnl)


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 1, 2007)

I also want to know this.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 1, 2007)

Devrathnd said:
			
		

> I got broadband connection but how do i send fax through it.
> 
> Just the fax couldnot send fax
> 
> Please tell me any software that can send fax through broadband(Bsnl)



 try this site :

*home.efax.com/s/r/in_en_search?VID=40263&CMP=BAC-int1&gclid=CND8u63n1I0CFQaNbgodOB9QmQ;

hope this will help

P.S : U have posted in wrong section plz post such Q in QnA section


----------

